# Lighting Suggestion for Outside Pool Lights



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

blueheels2 said:


> Hey guys, I've got a meeting with the maint. man of this facility to work up a plan and an estimate to add lights so that they can use this pool at night for parties and stuff. On the phone today he told me that the lights have to be bright enough to see the bottom of the pool (5 feet deep). Here is a link to the website and you can see the pool setup. http://www.granitefallsclub.com/ The only thing that I thought would be bright enough is something like this:http://www.lightinguniverse.com/com...-flood-light-bronze_g397750.html?isku=3857561
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> ...


I think that would be a good option, but there are induction light shoe box fixtures in the same price ranges that use 50% of the energy of an HID fixture. Even if they are a little more expensive the energy savings in the first year or two would justify the up front expense. 

Are you looking at putting in new poles? At what height would they want these fixtures to be at? I am thinking a few 250W or 300W induction fixtures at 20-25ft heights around the pool would do the trick.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

My meeting is tomorrow afternoon. I don't think they want to add pole lights. They would like to hang things off existing structures to get the lighting done. Not sure that's going to get the job done.


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

blueheels2 said:


> My meeting is tomorrow afternoon. I don't think they want to add pole lights. They would like to hang things off existing structures to get the lighting done. Not sure that's going to get the job done.


I am not too sure either, it doesn't look like the surrounding structures would support that too well. If they require it then you could go with the same type of shoebox fixture since most of the companies use the same one as a wall-mount flood also, it just uses a different mounting bracket. If the lights are farther away you could go up to a 400-500W induction fixture that would be about the same as a 1000W HID in terms of brightness if they are concerned at all with saving energy.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

blueheels2 said:


> My meeting is tomorrow afternoon. I don't think they want to add pole lights. They would like to hang things off existing structures to get the lighting done. Not sure that's going to get the job done.


You can always mount a 2" mast off existing structures and use a bullhorn and place tandem fixtures locations.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

I think those RABS will be blinding unless you can mount them high.
I wouldn't want to eyeball a job like that, have a light rep do a photometric plan for you.

I'd try some wall mounted architechural lights 8' off the ground with a couple floods higher up on the structure to light the pool.:thumbsup:

Also check the local lighting ordinances, they might have to be dark sky compliant fixtures.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah I was going to push a light rep. I believe there is a RAB guy about 15 minutes up the road. I will in no way design the layout. I did a little research over the weekend and it looked to me like a rep had to do the math to see what would be needed.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> You can always mount a 2" mast off existing structures and use a bullhorn and place tandem fixtures locations.



My only concern with this is I don't enjoy the thought of penetrating a standing seam roof.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

blueheels2 said:


> My only concern with this is I don't enjoy the thought of penetrating a standing seam roof.


Gotcha. How wide are the soffits? would it be feasible to offset around them? I had recently did that on a steel strusture w/ that type of roof, I brought mast pipes to muffler shop for $75 I had all four given a 10" offset.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i only have two par40 150w halogen and it is enough clear to see 8 foot deep unless you have dirty water


----------

